# Ohio Nationals Information



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Jim C said:


> Darrell and Steve Cornell have been working their rears off all week. The field-as of now is one line-JOADS on the east, practice in the middle and adults/Juniors/masters on the west. No having to hump your gear several hundred yards to a practice field. Weather-Sunday through Monday, 30% chance of rain, highs in the Mid 80's.
> 
> Monday through Tuesday night, Partly cloudy, lower 80s as highs
> 
> Wednesday-same as Sunday, slightly cooler-30% chance of rain in the afternoon


I guess the one archer that had planned and signed up for both recurve and compound will have a difficult time getting 12 arrows off in 4 minutes. Bummer.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Landed in AZ said:


> I guess the one archer that had planned and signed up for both recurve and compound will have a difficult time getting 12 arrows off in 4 minutes. Bummer.


what are you talking about-men recurve and men compound shoot at different times. as to JOADs-they have always shot the morning line ever since the women complained about JOADS being on the same field as they were. I didn't say one line in the sense of A-B versus A


I MEAN ONE LINE of targets-not like canton where the youth field was a good 500M away from the adult field

I don't know what the plan is in terms of having a program like CS where three archers to a target all shot at once or whether there is an A and B line.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Jim C said:


> what are you talking about-men recurve and men compound shoot at different times. as to JOADs-they have always shot the morning line ever since the women complained about JOADS being on the same field as they were. I didn't say one line in the sense of A-B versus A
> 
> 
> I MEAN ONE LINE of targets-not like canton where the youth field was a good 500M away from the adult field
> ...


Okay, misunderstood you. Sorry. I thought you meant one line as in everyone shoots one line. And yes, I am talking about a JOAD that is signed up for both Compound and Recurve (same as JOAD Nationals). As long as there is AB/CD line like JOADs then they will be fine. My mistake.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Sounds nice. Colorado was a trek to the JOAD's, also. The only thing Colorado had going for it, was the low humidity and scenery.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

Which field at Joyce Park will we be shooting in, looking at Google Earth there seems to be several fields.
See ya there
Fritz


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Western Part of the park


----------



## Non Control (Dec 30, 2007)

what times does compound shoot if anyone knows?


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

Non Control:
I refer you to:http://assets.teamusa.org/assets/do...al_Championship_Schedule_revised_6-25__2_.pdf

Look for Compound.
:mg:


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Need Help*

Jim, Gil Aguilar, let me know if you need any help witht he tournamnet (513-262-8986). Willing helper.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Gils4x4 said:


> Jim, Gil Aguilar, let me know if you need any help witht he tournamnet (513-262-8986). Willing helper.


Thanks Gil-tomorrow any time-best check with Steve-he's grand Poobah

He's a member here (Steve Cornell)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The Practice field-with close to 20 matts (3-4 at 90, 60, 70, 50) one at 40, several at 30 and a couple at 25 and 20 (Plus we marked one for crossbow today) is up with faces. its right between the two fields-less than 3 minute walk from the far side of either field. Torrential rains hit after we all had packed up for the night-we will see how the canopies for the shooters hold up tomorrow. Clout will be (as of now) right in the middle of the line.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Trad shoot wrapped up today with a windy clout round. Glenn Meyers was the top scorer I believe shooting his Earl Hoyt TD Longbow to win that division over Dave Appold of Michigan Brian Luke was shooting one of the old Pearson Mercury target bows in the classic recurve (sights, short stabilizers). The interesting aspect was he was shooting a RH bow LH so he was releasing with the back of his hand next to his face (no plucking the string possible with that style)-sort of like how people hold a carter or Stan release. Norm Graham shot both the recurve and the trad longbow division-he was joking he felt like Michael Phelps with several medals at the end of the day. His 13 year old daughter was the only lady. Glen's sticking around for the Olympic Bow division. 

I might have to give the modern longbow or classic recurve (have both) a shot next year since I will probably have to judge again during the main event. Looked like alot of fun and even Glenn Missed a shot here or there


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The practice field was getting plenty of use today. Khatuna came in early then came back late. Coach Lee and Guy Krueger were there with several DT. RA's or USAT members such as Jake Kaminski, Sean McLaughlin and Heather Koehl. Team Trafford (sans Heather who is getting back from El Salvador tonight along with several other top juniors such as Matt Zumbo and Dan McLaughlin) showed up and was having a go at the clout range. Brady was here as well along with a couple Australians who shot the NFAA nationals and are traveling around the USA. Ann Clark showed up for a bit to say hello-she is off Tuesday to Minnesota I believe though and still had to pack. 

Tomorrow formal practice, equipment inspection and then later, the clout round


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> ...I might have to give the modern longbow or classic recurve (have both) a shot next year since I will probably have to judge again during the main event...


This is a problem for our sport. We should be in support of the archers, not reducing the number of archers by stealling them away to become judges. Some archers retire after a rewarding career to judge and give back and thats a okay. We need to encourage youth judges.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> This is a problem for our sport. We should be in support of the archers, not reducing the number of archers by stealling them away to become judges. Some archers retire after a rewarding career to judge and give back and thats a okay. We need to encourage youth judges.



Most shoots I judge and shoot. Here I am coaching when not judging and helping do other stuff-today I reset and tied the entire JOAD line-half the targets were backwards, not tied down etc


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the updates Jim. I hope you have time to do so throughout the tourney. Can't make it this year, so all info and goings on is so appreciated.
Thanks Again,
Julie


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Brady made it in OK I assume-he was at the practice range for at least a couple hours this afternoon


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Jim, thank you for all your hard work--and also for posting updates here. My husband and I hope to meet you. We arrived late this evening and missed getting to see part of the traditional championship. We're both shooting Master 60+. Him--Compound. Me--Barebow Recurve. 

Thank you again for all you do.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bows'n'roses said:


> Jim, thank you for all your hard work--and also for posting updates here. My husband and I hope to meet you. We arrived late this evening and missed getting to see part of the traditional championship. We're both shooting Master 60+. Him--Compound. Me--Barebow Recurve.
> 
> Thank you again for all you do.


You will probably meet my wife Liz then-she's shooting BB 50+ she has a blue bernadini NILO with a pink Easton quiver and a pink belt that looks like it escaped from Dolly Parton's dressing room:mg:


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Jim, I'm excited to meet and shoot with Liz. Sounds like she has some great gear. Curtis and I shoot for Martin; however, they know I'm shooting my old Comet recurve for this event as my Savannah Longbow and I have a hard time reaching 60 meters. I did bring it as backup just in case, though. I have been looking for a lightweight Aurora. Martin just has one and needs to keep it for posterity.

Tell Liz I'll see her tomorrow.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

bows'n'roses said:


> Jim, I'm excited to meet and shoot with Liz. Sounds like she has some great gear. Curtis and I shoot for Martin; however, they know I'm shooting my old Comet recurve for this event as my Savannah Longbow and I have a hard time reaching 60 meters. I did bring it as backup just in case, though. I have been looking for a lightweight Aurora. Martin just has one and needs to keep it for posterity.
> 
> Tell Liz I'll see her tomorrow.




The Aurora is a heavy riser. Do you mean one with light limbs? 


I shot one for the 2003 indoor and part of the 2003 outdoor season. I liked it but it was a bit stiff for my elbows which had about half a million 45 or 9X21 rounds behind them:mg:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Today was practice. Arriving at 7.15 or so, the fields were covered with some serious FOG. Some started on the practice field at 8-by then you could see out to 50 or so. The Youth Field took a bit longer than planned to get going-don't know all the answers since I was at a judges' meeting but the electronics and the NAA digitals were problematic so there was a 45 minute or so delay. Junior practice was extended until 2 rather than the advertised 1.30. Not all the targets on the Junior field were being used however as some stayed on the practice field which is on the same line but closer to the NAA tent. 

We had one issue with equipment as some foreign archers had filaments in their apertures which were clearly longer than the 2CM. Jane handled this well-I believe Charlene Trafford help with the translations! and the stuff was modified promptly and without any issues.

The clout was held and Team Trafford dominated the competition as Hardy won the 14 and under, Rachel shot the top recurve score of the day 163-to win Youth ladies and Dad Skip tied Greg Brown (all the way from Hawaii) but won on less "ones" in the mens. Joey Hunt III was one of the few compounds (No senior men) and he tied Rachel's score to win the youth compound. Greg had the top shot of the day though as he neatly cut the flag pole in half during practice-he had set his sight at 50 and shot at the 30M target. We are still looking for that Nano after an unsuccessful all out one hour search. Allison Eaton won the ladies recurve. 

The weather held out today-tomorrow as is the case with the rest of the week, there are some chances of rain. LAS got here early today and LIz had her snack booth open as well-staffed by some of our JOAD parents. 

Tomorrow the scoring starts-JOAD divisions (other than juniors) shoot every morning and at last check so did the xbows but that division has had more changes than some banana republic's government. The Men recurve and compound ladies kick off the morning senior line tomorrow.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Ugly Morning!!- Last night the late news weather report suggested showers in the afternoon. Well we awoke at 6 AM this morning to a massive light show as a heavy area of thunder and lightning was coming across the northern part of greater cincinnati. THe radar map is such that after this stuff moves through (there is a small thin band just west of the Ohio/Indy) border it looks clear but they said this could repeat over the rest of the day-maybe some tomorrow as well. The storms are moving at 30-35MPH. shooting starts in 90 minutes so we will see what happens. In Mason, Ohio-20 miles east of the venue we have no rain just lots of flashes and thunder.. The areas where the storm is hitting has some heavy rain. The exact area where the tournament is (Fairfield/Hamilton) has nothing over it right now but that thin band of storns whould hit in an hour or so-maybe earlier. I will be leaving for the field in 20 minutes for a judges meeting


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Pouring Rain*

Could be a repeat of SI Cup and I didn't bring my boots. We got to the field at 7 AM and it was pouring rain and the lightning is directly over the fields. There are actaully people under tents on the fields. It appears to be clearingly slightly so we will see if they start on time today. 

They started an hour late yesterday in clear weather so not sure that it would be possible to start on time today. We'll see.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Shoulda had it in Texas. NO CHANCE that rain would delay *anything* :shade:


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

What's Rain?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Delayed*

They finally were able to get practice started and then they just got everyone off the fields due to lightning. They said at least a 30 minute delay but I talked to Bob Romero who left here this morning to go back to Florida and is in the Atlanta airport and he said the radar shows that there is a line behind this one. So even if we do get started scoring, it may get called again. Will try to keep people up to speed.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

TexARC said:


> Shoulda had it in Texas. NO CHANCE that rain would delay *anything* :shade:


We could all watch our strings melt in the heat, too! :shade:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*morning adult line cancelled*

The kids are supposed to be back at 1:30. We'll see if they actually shoot.


----------



## calarcher30 (Sep 16, 2008)

*delayed*

wow I guess ohio hosting nationals wasn't the best move after all.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

calarcher30 said:


> wow I guess ohio hosting nationals wasn't the best move after all.


Like CO had perfect conditions every year?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I JUST hung up the phone with Scooby...

Day 1 is officially canceled....


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Cancelling Morning Round*

Well I guess Tom Green and I are now off the hook for having the distinction of being the only ones to cancel a round in the history of the tournament. That makes me feel a little better. In Canton one year, we cancelled the whole day due to a flock of ducks swimming on the adult field. We also lost all of the shade the prior evening when the winds came thru and tossed it all up in the trees behind the line. The floods we went thru in Reading happened during the shoot so we had already shot quite a few ends while the water rose flooding the ladies field. Alot of it came from the river overflowing it's banks just behind the targets. No one said anything about the open toe rule when all the women just took off their shoes and waded from the shooting line to the target bale in water than ran from ankle deep to knee deep. Gotta love the Nationals, never a dull moment. Good Luck to everyone. I will be there Thursday to say hi to old friends and remind myself why I retired from helping Tom run the Nationals. 

Are they going to try and make it up or are they going to just forget about the morning line? 

Lance


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*I see they cancelled*

Maybe the should consider running a double 70 meter tomarrow and then a full fita the last two days.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Double 70*

I say that due to the field crew not having to move targets all across the field and it is a round that is used by FITA in the even years for qualifications. Seems like that makes the most sense for all involved. You would only have to move the 90 meter targets in to the 70. The ladies stay the same at 70. Just add the double 70 meter scores to the full FITA for the last two days and Bingo you have a winner. Less pain for everyone. Thursday all you have to do is move the men back to 90 meters, again just half the targets as the ladies stay at the same distance of 70.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Everyone needs to get off the "We shoulda" game as to where the event is held. It would either be too hot, too windy, too wet or too dry for some. I would be very happy to be in Ohio this week regardless of the conditions.

Thanks to all that putin the long hours of hard work planning for a setting up for this event. They do it for the love of the sport not for the pay...:thumbs_up

Be happy you are there.

Sb:beer:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

The afternoon session was cancelled with Darrell Pace announcing that they expected 70 mph winds. This weather is apparently not common as it is all over the news. Weather warnings everywhere and flash flooding expected. Starting to look like Reading in 04. LOL


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*If you are referring to me*

If you remark was directed to me, I don't think I used the "we shoulda term". I didn't say anything about Ohio as I think is a great place to hold the Nationals. I just offered a suggestion as to what they might consider doing about the dilemma they find themselves in from a field crew perspective as that is what I did for 8 years with this tournament. It makes no difference where it is held as there are always monkey wrenches that can get thrown in anytime anywhere. Weather is just one of them.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

lcv said:


> I say that due to the field crew not having to move targets all across the field and it is a round that is used by FITA in the even years for qualifications. Seems like that makes the most sense for all involved. You would only have to move the 90 meter targets in to the 70. The ladies stay the same at 70. Just add the double 70 meter scores to the full FITA for the last two days and Bingo you have a winner. Less pain for everyone. Thursday all you have to do is move the men back to 90 meters, again just half the targets as the ladies stay at the same distance of 70.


Hey that's a great solution for the JOADs. :mg: But then they are usually an after thought at these events.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Solution for JOADS?*

I was thinking of the adult field. The JOAD field will have to do what ever the powers at be think is correct under the circumstances, for that group. Ultimately the tournament directors and the NAA will make the decisions that will dictate what will happen.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

*Rain or no Rain ...*

I'm just thrilled to be at Nationals for the first time in three years. Finally get some time away from work - it could flood the entire field and I would still be out there shooting. 

Most of us here have done it all, shot in downpours, sleet, snow, cold, hot, humidity, called for lightning, called for darkness, called for flooding. For those that are new to this, well get used to just going with the flow, can't change the weather but you can have a good time no matter the weather.

Oh - and Lance - I still have my boat - remember the newspaper picture of the little plastic boats - fuzzy and I put them in the big puddles - I came across my boat just a few days ago - good times.

Anyone for goofy golf?


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*I remember*

Valkyrie,

I remember the boat and someone a little duck that floated pretty well too. Still got pictures of both and of all you ladies wading to the the target bales. Those were the days!!! I still have the picture of Frank with the snorkel and facemask. What a great picture that is.

Lance


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

calarcher30 said:


> wow I guess ohio hosting nationals wasn't the best move after all.


That is a rather stupid comment. Darrell noted that in all the nationals he has been to, this was a unique situation and for those with short memories, many many nationals were held at Miami of Ohio which is not many miles from this venue. I was betting Darrell, Steve and Jane Johnson that someone would whine about this venue due to the weather on AT before the day was out. STEVE-I WIN

BTW Why is it such comments always come from people with BLANK Profiles. Where is Bob P when I need him


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ksarcher said:


> Everyone needs to get off the "We shoulda" game as to where the event is held. It would either be too hot, too windy, too wet or too dry for some. I would be very happy to be in Ohio this week regardless of the conditions.
> 
> Thanks to all that putin the long hours of hard work planning for a setting up for this event. They do it for the love of the sport not for the pay...:thumbs_up
> 
> ...


Thanks and especially thanks to Steve, his son Alex Darrell, Brandon Alyward, Pat McLaughlin, Tyler Hoge (who is shooting and working his tail off on field crew), the Butler County people, Marty Swanson, Denise etc. Steve, Darrell, Brandon (who is an archery pro at Targetworld and helps our JOAD club) have been out at the venue for more than a week now putting in 15 hour days. 

Last night at 11.15, the forecast was a 50-50 chance of storms in the afternoon with a SLIGHT chance of RAIN in the morning. I woke up at 5.30 AM to see the Mason (15 miles East of the venue-near where the 06 JOAD NATIONALS and 04 Olympic Trials were held) Sky filled with lightning. Arriving at the field around 7.15, the heavy rain had yet to hit but Mason had already been thrashed. We started practice late and had the usual issues-a pass through here or there, an archer in the wrong division or on the wrong target etc. The only archers to score-to the best of my knowledge, were Carol Pelosi and Brent Hankins in XBOW (the two other guys apparently decided to do something different than the listed round) --Brent and Carol started scoring after one end (they shoot 90 arrows a day rather than 72) and Brent had a 57.

The Youth field got four ends of practice-well almost. Then the plug was pulled. At 11 or so, the powers that be (Denise, Steve, COJ Marty Swanson among others) determined to start at 1.30 due to heavy bands of electrical storms filling the grid west of Indy (the weather in ohio almost always comes from the west). At 1 or so, several of us were in the command center and the weather had not improved. THere were reports of a storm with SEVENTY MPH winds headed our way (I had an emergency dental issue and left shortly after the day was called so I don't know if the big storm hit Joyce Field) and a decision was made to end the day.

As of right now, there is still some flashes of lightning in my area. 

As to what the program for tomorrow will be-I know not.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lcv said:


> Valkyrie,
> 
> I remember the boat and someone a little duck that floated pretty well too. Still got pictures of both and of all you ladies wading to the the target bales. Those were the days!!! I still have the picture of Frank with the snorkel and facemask. What a great picture that is.
> 
> Lance


I remember Canton-it was probably 2000 or 2001. The Sunday practice day was brutal, Karen Sc. and I were the only two people on the field at the start of practice. I don't remember any of the shooting days being completely cancelled unless that was the Canton shoot in 98-didn't make that one. The little pond Right of the senior line was overflowing onto the field. I was working on my bow and Karen said-JIM THERE ARE DUCKS SWIMMING UNDER OUR TARGET. A storm that night took out all the cover and the two days the male recurves shot in the PM it was 90 degrees at least. Fortunately, my target position was such that there was some trees (back where the porta-potties were) that some of us put chairs under.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Jim I know your comments were not directed to me and I am not taking them personally. Back when it was posted that the event was moved I complained about the humidity but this weather could happen anywhere. Check out photos of SI Cup. No anyone who blames this on a move to Ohio has not been to many events. And as you know my complains about yesterday (which don't need t be aired here) would have been a complaint from me no matter where we were shooting and no matter who the tournament director was.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Landed in AZ said:


> Jim I know your comments were not directed to me and I am not taking them personally. Back when it was posted that the event was moved I complained about the humidity but this weather could happen anywhere. Check out photos of SI Cup. No anyone who blames this on a move to Ohio has not been to many events. And as you know my complains about yesterday (which don't need t be aired here) would have been a complaint from me no matter where we were shooting and no matter who the tournament director was.


Nope, I didn't take anything personally. Most of you know what my job is (outside of archery) and if I took stuff like this personally I wouldn't have lasted 20 years doing what I do. However, the ATA did a study and concluded that where this tournament is being held is within a days drive of more archers than any other location in the USA.

Even with the lousy economy and the massive loss of jobs, the entries are up from last year. I was a Skeet Summer RA the first year or two the OTC in CS was up and running and while the humidity was not bad there, the wind was NORMALLY Far far worse than Ohio (and I won a national junior event in CS so I am not being a sore loser). Also its cheaper to get here given there are 5 major airports within less than a two hour drive. 

as to the weather you are right. I shot the 91 Pan Am trials in Ontario california (skeet) and at one point, the on field temperature was over 120. Brush fires required the tournament to turn on the night shooting lights at MID DAY. The heat was so bad that the target machines started malfunctioning and a dealer from the Bay area made an all night drive to set up new machines. 20 athletes (including me despite drinking 4 gallons of gatorade and water over the 11 hours it took us to shoot 100 targets on that second day) had heat sickness-some of the rifle shooters in the un airconditioned indoor ranges were passing out (olympic rifle shooters wear 2-3 layers under their leather jackets and trousers to kill the pulse vibration into their rifle slings) due to the heat. worse than rain> OH YEAH


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Venue*



Jim C said:


> Even with the lousy economy and the massive loss of jobs, the entries are up from last year.


Then it was a smart thing to do. Good call folks. I look forward to being there with my daughters competing next year. Lord willing. Good luck all. Dave


----------



## X-Driller (Mar 9, 2005)

Is there an updated schedule for the event ? If there is where can it be located - thanks


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

calarcher30 said:


> wow I guess ohio hosting nationals wasn't the best move after all.


Calarcher30 
To a tournament organizing committee that has planned and worked countless hours to host a tournament for our community with little compensation than thanks, comments that something “wasn’t such a good idea” are hurtful A natural reaction is to ask, who would say such a thing? and why do they not disclose their identity and be “accountable” for their comments unless the user is trying to hide something. (it is always a good idea to fill out ones personal profile) More often than not a tourney host was the only bidder and they truly are doing the membership “a favor”. In challenging times what is nice to hear are words of encouragement, support and thanks. The tournament staff have many more days and it is tough to stay motivated during adversity. The goal is to increase the number of those that are willing to host a tourney so that competition raises the overall quality of tourneys. Just as the service provider should strive to provide customer satisfaction, so to should the customer be appreciative of the service providers efforts. 

Note that the one way nature of AT communication leads to many miss understandings let alone miss spellings. 

With regards to Ohio, I suggest that there is no area in USA that has the combination of, dedicated volunteers, fields capacity (Traditional, Clout, Practice, JOAD, Cadet, Juniors, Seniors, Master and Crossbow), affordable hotels, county support and multi airport access, to host the USAA NTC as well as Ohio. We need two dozen Ohios.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Serious Fun said:


> Calarcher30
> To a tournament organizing committee that has planned and worked countless hours to host a tournament for our community with little compensation than thanks, comments that something “wasn’t such a good idea” are hurtful A natural reaction is to ask, who would say such a thing? and why do they not disclose their identity and be “accountable” for their comments unless the user is trying to hide something. (it is always a good idea to fill out ones personal profile) More often than not a tourney host was the only bidder and they truly are doing the membership “a favor”. In challenging times what is nice to hear are words of encouragement, support and thanks. The tournament staff have many more days and it is tough to stay motivated during adversity. The goal is to increase the number of those that are willing to host a tourney so that competition raises the overall quality of tourneys. Just as the service provider should strive to provide customer satisfaction, so to should the customer be appreciative of the service providers efforts.
> 
> Note that the one way nature of AT communication leads to many miss understandings let alone miss spellings.
> ...



Well said Bob.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Serious Fun said:


> Calarcher30
> To a tournament organizing committee that has planned and worked countless hours to host a tournament for our community with little compensation than thanks, comments that something “wasn’t such a good idea” are hurtful A natural reaction is to ask, who would say such a thing? and why do they not disclose their identity and be “accountable” for their comments unless the user is trying to hide something. (it is always a good idea to fill out ones personal profile) More often than not a tourney host was the only bidder and they truly are doing the membership “a favor”. In challenging times what is nice to hear are words of encouragement, support and thanks. The tournament staff have many more days and it is tough to stay motivated during adversity. The goal is to increase the number of those that are willing to host a tourney so that competition raises the overall quality of tourneys. Just as the service provider should strive to provide customer satisfaction, so to should the customer be appreciative of the service providers efforts.
> 
> Note that the one way nature of AT communication leads to many miss understandings let alone miss spellings.
> ...


Thanks Bob

When I was younger and far less knowledgeable about things I whined about a tournament. I thought my rant was righteous. After warming up, we found out that the ladies line targets were at 68 meters and the men's were at 92. This delayed the tournament by two hours then right as we started, a huge thunderstorm appeared. It went downhill from there. I carped to those around me-most of whom were even less diplomatic. One old guy who has been shooting tournaments as long as I have been alive just smiled and shrugged and promptly took a nap in his chair. Then I started running tournaments and I figured out what he had said to me those many years ago


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

I was there this morning, I'll be there tomorrow, rain or shine. I came to do what I love, be with my friends and shoot arrows. I am 70 years old and believe me this ain't the worst I have seen. To every one involved in making this tournament happen, I say, THANK YOU.
Fritz Roney


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

The forecast looks great for the rest of the week. Fingers crossed and good luck to all!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Off to the field-cloudy today, cooler than normal with a slight chance of a shower or storm in the PM. Tomorrow looks nice, Friday will get hotter.

No one knows what the program for today is at this point and the USARCHERY site has no information so I guess I will learn at the Judges' meeting


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> Off to the field-cloudy today, cooler than normal with a slight chance of a shower or storm in the PM. Tomorrow looks nice, Friday will get hotter.
> 
> No one knows what the program for today is at this point and the USARCHERY site has no information so I guess I will learn at the Judges' meeting


Its best if the tournament can directly manage its own website.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Shooting Today?*

Does anyone know what the format was today and how the scores are going? Is there a website?


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Format today*

I am not there but this is what I hear from folks who are there - 

Youth Field - the youth shot the two shorter distances. There was a poll and although a number of the youth shooters wanted to shoot a full FITA, I hear there were a number of complaints so decision was not to shoot the full FITA. Some of the cadet compound shooters made a plea to one of the judges to shoot the full FITA. The judge told them it was Denise's decision - the two shorter distances in the end were the only ones shot.

This morning on adult field - women recurve, men compound and this afternoon - men recurve and women compound.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

Did they shoot only the short distances too. I mean the adult field.


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Adult field*

Not 100 percent sure but pretty sure it was only short distances.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Just talked to Braden, he is leading after day one and tied the 50M WR. Great shooting!


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*ohio nationals*

Hay Vince things are great here and the waether a little wet the first day but we are shooting and shooting well. wish you all could have made the trip. Well got to go will keep you informed on how we nare all doing Rex


----------



## northpawmom (Apr 26, 2009)

any other leader boards. Did I hear right? one and a half fita:mg:


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

H Sahi said:


> I am not there but this is what I hear from folks who are there -
> 
> Youth Field - the youth shot the two shorter distances. There was a poll and although a number of the youth shooters wanted to shoot a full FITA, I hear there were a number of complaints so decision was not to shoot the full FITA. Some of the cadet compound shooters made a plea to one of the judges to shoot the full FITA. The judge told them it was Denise's decision - the two shorter distances in the end were the only ones shot.
> 
> This morning on adult field - women recurve, men compound and this afternoon - men recurve and women compound.



This is correct. There are a number of the kids that are used to shooting that many arrows in a day and wanted to do it. But since not EVERYONE wanted to do it, they scraped the long distances for the youth.


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*you herd right*

we will be shooting 1.5 Fita They were still working on scorewhen I left this afternoon


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

northpawmom said:


> any other leader boards. Did I hear right? one and a half fita:mg:


I should have taken a picture of the women scores that were posted and failed to do so. Sorry. I just know that Emily was leading but don't remember any scores. Sorry again.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

While I am sure Denise had a good reason, I wonder why they scrapped the long distances and not the short ones? There is undoubtedly something I am missing or don't know about as there is always a lot of thought put in to making those decisions. I'm sure they did what they felt best.


----------



## Nicely (Jun 13, 2002)

If the youth field is available why couldn't the "make up" long distances for the adults be done Wed, Thurs and/or Fri in the afternoon?

Would a World record stand if it was set today, where it was not part of a full FITA?


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just to clarify...
Both youth and adults shot their short distances today, and the plan is for everyone to do a fita and a half. Final scores for the day didn't get posted -- I guess they'll have them up tomorrow morning.

The weather was great once the fog/mist burned off!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lcv said:


> While I am sure Denise had a good reason, I wonder why they scrapped the long distances and not the short ones? There is undoubtedly something I am missing or don't know about as there is always a lot of thought put in to making those decisions. I'm sure they did what they felt best.


The program for today called for the short distances so that was what was shot. I was told more than a FEW youth on the leader boards DID NOT want to shoot an afternoon program to make up the long distances and that is why none was shot. My son wanted to shoot a full FITA but rather than debate contract law etc, the decision was made and that is the way it is.


I was rather busy judging then looking for lost arrows and a pair of glasses (that were found intact in the youth parking lot-:mg to pay attention to many scores but I know a few. Jimmy Bell shot a clean second distance for a record as did Hunter Jackson-JB in Bowman Compound, HJ in cub girls compound. Sean Curtin of my club was leading the Cadet men with a 300/334 and Nathan Yamaguchi was second with Chris Lumen third and Daniel McLaughlin fourth. Melissa Gilbert was the top Cadet girl with Miranda Leak second. Anthony Tournad of Hall's arrows had a pretty good lead in bowman boys, my son Ian and Hardy Trafford were tied for second. Alex Sahi I believe was in first in Cadet Boys Compound. The last time I checked Page Pearce was the top of the ladies Cadet compound board. Finally, I think Jeff Button's boy Danny was the top cub compound.

Brady hammered a 345 at 50 from what I was told-he's leading that division and Jenny Nichols is leading the ladies

We had the very slightest of misty drizzle for a very short period today. Heat picked up as we went through the afternoon. Wind was neglible on the Youth field. We were getting lots of pass throughs in the morning based on what I heard from the field crew radio but that seemed to be remedied by the PM. NOt really an issue on the youth field though the Cub compound ladies of Bee, Cochran, and Jackson had one spot that leaked a couple arrows till patched. The center was taking a serious pounding at 30 Meters from that bunch ( I cannot recall the last young lady in that group).

Some of the visiting C-Tapei archers were posting some very good recurve scores.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Nicely said:


> If the youth field is available why couldn't the "make up" long distances for the adults be done Wed, Thurs and/or Fri in the afternoon?
> 
> Would a World record stand if it was set today, where it was not part of a full FITA?


Youth field-Thursday PM men's compound and ladies recurve teams

Youth Field-Friday PM-Men's recurve and ladies compound teams


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

There are a lot of things involved in all this. First and foremost is communication with archers that are scattered all over to let them know what is going on. If you use the kids field for make up, the field crew has to mark their field at the seventy and ninety meter marks. Are the two fields being run seperately? That could have ramifications. Are there enough targets butts, numbers, to cover the adults using the field. Is there enough saftey zone behind 90 meters on the kids field, etc. etc. etc. Like I say there is a lot of thought that has to go into those decisions. That's why I thought the double seventy was a good idea. Less stuff to move and still a legitimate FITA round. It is a good question as to whether a WR would stand on a half FITA. That question should be referred to USAA and even then, FITA would be the one to make the decision in the end. When weather rears it's head like it has there is a lot to consider. I don't envy USAA or the tournament director's who have to make those decisions. No matter what you do you are not going to please everybody.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

lcv said:


> There are a lot of things involved in all this. First and foremost is communication with archers that are scattered all over to let them know what is going on. If you use the kids field for make up, the field crew has to mark their field at the seventy and ninety meter marks. Are the two fields being run seperately? That could have ramifications. Are there enough targets butts, numbers, to cover the adults using the field. Is there enough saftey zone behind 90 meters on the kids field, etc. etc. etc. Like I say there is a lot of thought that has to go into those decisions. That's why I thought the double seventy was a good idea. Less stuff to move and still a legitimate FITA round. It is a good question as to whether a WR would stand on a half FITA. That question should be referred to USAA and even then, FITA would be the one to make the decision in the end. When weather rears it's head like it has there is a lot to consider. I don't envy USAA or the tournament director's who have to make them. No matter what you do you are not going to please everybody.


Good Post Lance and yes, whatever decision DP and/or SC made someone was not going to be happy. Most I have talked to-Olympic Medalists to novices, have been happy or at least understanding.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank You Barb for sending me updates. It's so hard not being there. My parents are there hanging out with all our friends from past years and just having a ball. We miss seeing everyone. Hope the weather holds. Happy shooting!

Julie


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

One of the kids from our JOAD Henry Bass shot 350, 358 today in Jr. Male Compound. Both personal bests! Great stuff to say the least.

Wish I could be there. With one in college and another in a year, I'm saving my pennies. Maybe in a few years I'll be able to get back to traveling.

Thanks for all the updates. If anyone has any more result, please post up 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok....Someone take pity on those of us who are not there and post some results. Seriously, how difficult is it to post unofficial results, with todays technology you would think we get get something. I'd settle for pics of the leader board...anything....anybody??? It's ok though, I know how everyone is shooting in China, so it's not a total bust :smile:


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

azarcherymom said:


> Ok....Someone take pity on those of us who are not there and post some results. Seriously, how difficult is it to post unofficial results, with todays technology you would think we get get something. I'd settle for pics of the leader board...anything....anybody??? It's ok though, I know how everyone is shooting in China, so it's not a total bust :smile:


They didn't post yesterday's final scores on the leader board. Hopefully they'll be up this morning...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Weather for today appears to be the best of the week-sunny and not too hot. The real heat comes in this weekend-especially Sunday after the event has concluded


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Photos from Wednesday!*

Photos from yesterday are uploaded at...

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day1/?

There are lots of pages (I tried to be sure to get a good one of each archer), so make sure to go to the bottom to get to the next page. I was mostly on the youth field yesterday, but will hit the rest of the adults/juniors today.

You can download photos from the website. Or if you want a higher-resolution file, just send me a PM or email with the photo number, along with your email address, and I'll be happy to send them to you.

Enjoy!
Beth Luman
[email protected]


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Nice pictures-got a nice one of "the squid" (Ian) page four bottom right last line!!


----------



## AggieX10 (Mar 29, 2004)

Julie... I'm here with you! NO RESULTS ANYWHERE?!?!? This is a national tournament right? Just a week ago I knew how my dad was shooting in PA at NFAA Nationals a mere 2 hours after he was off the course... and there EVERYONE COMES OFF DIFFERENT COURSES AT DIFFERENT TIMES!!!!!!!!!!

A laptop, excel, and adobe... wala... scoring updates! There IS NO REASON USA ARCHERY CAN'T HAVE RESULTS UP FOR EVERY NATIONAL TOURNAMENT THE DAY OF... Gold Cup and Texas Shootout (some Texas has them up) included... Arizona Cup AGAIN is the perfect model of getting stuff posted on the internet pretty much as it happens. I guess I'll have to wait til September for official results posted on www.usarchery.org... apparently the NAA has no interest in any sort of marketing or keeping interest in the sport. Imagine if you had to wait a week to know scores of your favorite baseball or football team... would you care a week later? I wouldn't... after a while I'd stop looking for them. :thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

AggieX10 said:


> Julie... I'm here with you! NO RESULTS ANYWHERE?!?!? This is a national tournament right? Just a week ago I knew how my dad was shooting in PA at NFAA Nationals a mere 2 hours after he was off the course... and there EVERYONE COMES OFF DIFFERENT COURSES AT DIFFERENT TIMES!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A laptop, excel, and adobe... wala... scoring updates! There IS NO REASON USA ARCHERY CAN'T HAVE RESULTS UP FOR EVERY NATIONAL TOURNAMENT THE DAY OF... Gold Cup and Texas Shootout (some Texas has them up) included... Arizona Cup AGAIN is the perfect model of getting stuff posted on the internet pretty much as it happens. I guess I'll have to wait til September for official results posted on www.usarchery.org... apparently the NAA has no interest in any sort of marketing or keeping interest in the sport. Imagine if you had to wait a week to know scores of your favorite baseball or football team... would you care a week later? I wouldn't... after a while I'd stop looking for them. :thumbs_do :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


Dude, settle down. With all the stuff they have going on posting scores is probably not at the top of the priority list. Cut these folks some slack already! Sheesh.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

The complaint in this case is directed at USA Archery and not at the folks in Ohio that have given their all for this event. 

We pay our NAA dues to someone in Colorado Springs and that is were the blame should be placed. 

Sb


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Mulcade said:


> Dude, settle down. With all the stuff they have going on posting scores is probably not at the top of the priority list. Cut these folks some slack already! Sheesh.


No need to settle down. This has been a pattern with the NAA for years. Weeks to wait for results from National competitions. Sure they want to post "official" results, but in the mean time they could throw a bone to the people who pay them (that's us, by the way, not the USOC).

The new website is terrible. It is extremely slow to load, then once it does, it has to reload again. Have no idea whats wrong with it.

I hope Denise can address the website and prompt reporting issues.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mulcade said:


> Dude, settle down. With all the stuff they have going on posting scores is probably not at the top of the priority list. Cut these folks some slack already! Sheesh.


They don't deserve to be cut any slack...Period. 

Every other org or major shoot has the scores posted by the end of the day....even the NFAA. :wink:

The world cups the scores are up very shortly after shooting....actually they update while the shooting is going on. 

The ASA has their scores up by the end of the day.....

Outdoor Nationals 2 weeks ago had scores up usually by 7:00.....

In this day and age there is no reason to not have scores posted the same day.....


----------



## bows'n'roses (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you for posting the photos, Beth. Looks like you're getting a lot of good shots.


----------



## AggieX10 (Mar 29, 2004)

My post was definitely aimed at USA Archery and the NAA... not the folks that are out at tournaments setting them up. Running shoots is very difficult!!! (I helped setup, tear down, and other things with the Texas Shootout for 5 years) But the NAA is the governing body theat is meant to make things easier for the people running the tournaments. FITA and the NFAA have plans and execute them to perfection as governing bodies.

Asking for live results is a bit too much as the technology is very expensive and very intensive to setup and maintain... but excel, a pdf maker, and the internet are not out of line items to ask that results be posted after the results are tabulated.


----------



## Wilde (May 21, 2002)

I must agree with Brown Hornet - With what we have for communication avenues - it appears the someone has made a wrong turn. I am nearly computer illiterate and I could make an excel sheet that could be updated and posted. It would take more time to list all the names and divisions than anything else. And whomever handles the registration would already have the names and proper divisions to start with. Even at the end of the days shooting it could not take very long to copy & past to post everything.

I am not trying to put anybody down and I do understand putting on and running a tournament is a lot of work. However, result posting, should be part of any "BID" package. If it is not then it should be required in the future.

Our sport of "Target (any kind) Archery" is TOOOOO small, and we cannot afford to miss any opportunity to share any part of it with others. This makes us look like we do not care about anyone except those that could make it. Grandparents, Parents or even Friends are excluded from NAA information. Not to mention Sponsors - which there are too few of.

Sorry for the Soap Box but this is WRONG - IMHO - Dee Wilde


----------



## oldreliable67 (Mar 24, 2003)

There is absolutely no reason that results of *any* major tournament cannot be posted daily. It is not technology that is keeping the NAA from doing so-the technology is almost trivial. The NAA problem is recognizing the need to do so, followed by development and implementation of a plan to accomplish this.

Denise strikes me as being pretty aggressive in addressing issues. I believe that will carry over into addressing this shortcoming, PDQ. It is indeed unfortunate that it was not addressed prior to this Nationals.


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

Dee, totally agree. Keep in mind that although Ohio was asked by the NAA to hold Nationals on their fields, it is actually the NAA that is the tournament directors - it is the NAA's responsibility.


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

oldreliable67 said:


> There is absolutely no reason that results of *any* major tournament cannot be posted daily. It is not technology that is keeping the NAA from doing so-the technology is almost trivial. The NAA problem is recognizing the need to do so, followed by development and implementation of a plan to accomplish this.
> 
> Denise strikes me as being pretty aggressive in addressing issues. I believe that will carry over into addressing this shortcoming, PDQ. It is indeed unfortunate that it was not addressed prior to this Nationals.


Denise is the web master so maybe you could just contact her about posting of results I am sure she would be open to suggestions from members.


----------



## rdjohn (May 1, 2006)

*Some National Results*

Here are the compound womens results as of today. Sorry don't know any of the other results.

Jamie Van Natta 1400
Kendal Nicely 1393
Erika Anshutz 1391
Diane Johnston 1361
Brittany Lorenti 1360
Samantha Neal 1357
Diane Watson 1352
Elisa Falconer 1343
Lindsay Christiansen 1338
Sally Seipp 1328


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

Go Kendal!


----------



## 3Three (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank-you for the pics!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

know Brady was leading with something in the 1328 area and Vic was about 10-15 behind that. I think Jake Kaminski might be sitting in third with something right around 1300. Butch jumped up from 9th to 4th or 5th. 

I also believe Braden G was leading the men. Young Cleland banged out another (well I know it was a *******ized FITA after Tuesday was cancelled) strong effort with a 1402 total. 

In the youth field, Sean Curtin and Nathan Yamaguchi are having a good battle with it going back and forth-ending with Curtin at around 1230 and Yamaguchi at 1227. His little sister is tied with Miriam Trafford in the bowman girls recurve. Anthony Tournard opened a pretty good lead in bowman recurve boys over Hardy Trafford and Ian (the squid). I believe Jimmy Bell is leading bowman compound but it was close-the top three kids were blowing out the centers at both 30 and 25-the #2 boy moved to the second target for 25 to save arrows. I really wasn't watching the leader board today nor did they have the scores up unlike yesterday before I left.
Miranda Leek, who was a couple points down yesterday, seemed to get the lead back with a bit of cushion in Cadet Girls. (recurve)


The team rounds had about 7 women's teams and 5 Mens compound teams. The matthews team of Duane Price, TIm Gillingham and a gentleman I didn't recognize won the men's event. A team with Ben Cleland (I won't mention the name the TD was not amused:mg was second and I believe the one with Joey Hunt III (People with Bows that Shoot X's) was third.

In the Ladies division, it came down to "Team Awesome" (Miranda Leek and other DTs) vs the RA's with Heather Koehl as the anchor. The RA's won over the top seeded Team Awesome.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW the weather was as nice today as it was nasty on Tuesday. low 80's low humidity, sunny with slight wind. Tomorrow maybe slightly hotter, slightly more humidity.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

From what I heard....

Braden G 1414
Jesse B 1414
Rodger W 1411


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

here are some "unofficial" scores from men's recurve as relayed to me by Brady's grandma.
1328 Brady
1315 Vic
1308 Jake K
1297 Butch
1283 Dan
1281 Jason McK
1266 Jacob W
That was all she had. As for posting scores every day, It can be done. I have helped Janice Pian for the past couple of years with scoring at the Az Cup. There were many late nights at the field, but the results get posted. It was usually just the two of us, I call out the scores - she enters them in the computer. It works well for us. The other thing is we always update the leader board after the last end. It doesn't take that much time and it's nice for everyone to know where they stand. Granted we only had a couple hundred archers, but we managed ok. A computer, scorecards, a couple people, internet access and some time..and tadaa you can post unofficial standings. It's not impossible to do here in the US because it has been done, it just takes someone to take the initiative and do it. Climbing off my high horse now......


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks for all the updates on scores everyone's posted. It is sad that there's simply nothing from the tournament or USArchery out there to look over 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## FITAchick (Feb 8, 2004)

azarcherymom said:


> here are some "unofficial" scores from men's recurve as relayed to me by Brady's grandma.
> 1328 Brady
> 1315 Vic
> 1308 Jake K
> ...


Julie is correct... in 2006, my last attended outdoor nationals, scores were posted on the NAA website each evening. That is how my son found out that he had made the cut for Junior Team Trials. They used an excel spreadsheet and it was spiffy. We checked scores daily. The NAA can do it and have in the past. I guess what we are all thinking is why not this year?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Cadet Girls: Miranda Leek 1307, Heather Trafford 1266, Kiley Larrick 1263, Michelle Gilbert 1249. 

Team Awesome was the Cadet Girls World Team of Miranda, Michelle and Kiley. Team RAs (two seniors and one junior) beat them by only 3 points. For two cadets and a cub that ain't too bad. Congrats to the Team RAs and nice shooting to Team Awesome.

At the Annual meeting tonight there was no mention as to why the scores were not being posted online as they were last year and many other years. So I can't explain that one.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Youth Scores*

Photos of the youth score boards at the end of today can be found at...

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day2/

Don't have the adult scores, as I didn't see them posted before I left.

I have lots and lots of photos that I'll upload as quickly as possible to the same site.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*More Photos*

The photos from yesterday are all up. There are a LOT of photos, so it's easiest to view in "grid" mode. But to change modes, just click on the icons at the upper right.

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day2/?albumview=grid

I think I have at least 1 good close-up of everyone, except the recurve women, which I'll get today. 

Again, if you want higher resolution jpg files of any, please pm or email me.

Enjoy!
Beth Luman
[email protected]


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the pics archerymom2. I so wish i was there. Brady has taken pity on me and actually called each day to say how he's done. That's a first! Good Luck to everyone these last two days!


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the Pics, you got a good one of my buddy Ted Lemanski, Sr, Shooter- Team Spotshooter
He was able to make it there this year and I couldn't go, talked to him a couple times, but nice to see a pic of him in action.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Mens Recurve
Brady
Vic
Jake K
Butch
That's all I can remember, I don't have scores. I know it was 5 or 6 pts between Brady and Vic. If I find out more, I'll post. Mel will be there tomorrow, so he will post what happens with the OR's at least.

Julie


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Just got back from banquet. Denise gave out the awards. Cannot remember all of them. Senior Brady won, Vic second Jake Kaminski third. Brady also won the Shenk award (Field, indoor and target) I suspect that was close. Cousins won the Easton award for compound-same criteria. Jesse B won the compound, Braden G was second and Roger W was third. Jamie Van Natta women's compound champion. Erika Anschutz told me Kendra beat her by a point for second but Erika was given the second place plaque subject to review tomorrow so that is still up in the air. Jamie won the Easton award for ladies. Jenny, Khatuna and Heather K in ladies recurve. Ohio's Josh Byerly won junior boys compound, Forrest Blakely took boys junior recurve over super-cadet (who moved up) Matt Zumbo and Aaron Henslin. 


Kari Granville won the ladies Shenk award-not bad for having broken her wrist 10 or so days ago. She also was undisputed best dressed lady at the banquet in a super sharp maroon number

Former NAA President Mark Miller and his wife Kathy both placed in the 50+ compound divisions with Ohio's Norm Newman winning that division. Long time Columbus area coach Manning Baumgartner took the 60+ compound (he won a bunch of indoor barebow titles years ago). Speaking of barebows-Skip Trafford (remember that name-team T had a good haul in the youth divisions) won the masters title and my wife won the ladies division in that discipline. Ed Gerig and Eileen Plypchuk were age group compound winners as well.


Down on the youth field the Traffords had a good day and team Yamaguchi took a couple silvers. Miriam Trafford won bowman recurve over the younger Yamaguchi, Hardy was second in the boy's division behind a very strong Anthony Tournad (who couldn't compete at JOAD Nationals due to nasty food poisoning) and my son Ian was third. All three medalists FITAs (either way-wed-thur or thur-wed) were higher than what won JOAD Nationals and Anthony and Hardy both broke 1300. Miriam's older sister was third in the cadets behind Kiley Larrick and winner Miranda Leek. Jimmy Bell shot a couple clean 20 meters to win bowman boys compound over Kyle Preston

In bowman girls it was a battle of Gabrielles as Meylan beat Cyr. Hunter Jackson-shooting both bows took second in cub compound ladies. Eliot Simon was cub boy's recurve champion-originally neglected in the awards, the "third place" winner (Josh Kim I believe) graciously gave his plaque to the real third place finisher. Jeff Button's son took the boys cub compound over Greg Fink. 

Perhaps the most exciting youth division was cadet recurve-once again CJO's Sean Curtin surrounded by a bunch of the JDT. After day one, Sean (runner up to Zumbo at JOAD Nationals) was slightly ahead of Nathan Yamaguchi with Chris Luman close behind. Nathan and Sean started putting distance between them and Luman and the McLaughlins and today Chris was pretty much guaranteed third with the only question was who would be first and second. Nathan shot some thirties late in the session to make up what was about an 8-10 point lead by Sean but he couldn't quite make it so he earned a silver to match his little sister's.

I was judging the ladies team compound event-5 entries. Team Hoyt won with a very strong 229-Erika Anshutz was crushing the x ring rather frequently. The third place team was the cadet world team from Ogden. Second place team-Allison Lorenti was the archer I knew on that squad-they shot well but Hoyt was just too strong.

The USA Men (Vic, Butch Brady) beat Chinese-Tapei in the international division. I gave out the team awards in men's recurve-I cannot recall the exact order. I think it was the RA's that took first.


----------



## polyman (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks to all who have taken time to post the results in the respective division. I just checked USARCHERY.ORG and per usual there are no posted results for this tournament. This is the premier event for the NAA and they should try to post a daily accounting of the previous days shooting. This is one of the things that is so frustrating about the NAA. This is not the responsibility of the tournament director. The club sponsors the shoots along with the NAA. The NAA has the website and should attempt to have some results up for a tournament of this stature. This has occured in the past and only continues to frustrate the rank and file membership of the NAA.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Very nice review Jim. thanks


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

TomB said:


> Very nice review Jim. thanks


I was going on memory so if I missed some people I am sorry. I didn't write anything down nor take any pictures. I think Emily Blake won ladies Junior recurve- I know Michigan's Jessie Gibbs was third. I have been to the last 5 or so JOAD shoots so lots of the kids I know pretty well by now.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

17 year old Brent Hankins won the crossbow-probably youngest champion ever in that division. The two other senior men wanted to shoot a non-standard round but Brent's scores-especially the last two days were very strong. Carol Pelosi won again-I remember going to a US nationals when I was 14 and she was the winner then-I don't believe there is anyone in NAA history with more Outdoor National titles than Carol-she's probably well over 30 by now to go along with dozens of indoor titles and several world championshiphs as well


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

*All Photos Uploaded*

All the tournament photos are now uploaded. Here are the links for the 3 days (Wed, Thurs, Fri), as well as awards...

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day1/?

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day2/

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Day3/

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm295/ecl7/NAA Ohio 2009/2009 NAA Ohio Awards/


I tried to get close-ups of everyone (sorry if I missed you -- not sure if I got all the adult recurve women) and lots of fun "interaction" stuff as well. I won't be there tomorrow, maybe someone else will post what they took.

There are over 1000 photos total, so it may take a while to get through them. I suggest you go to the "grid" format (top right) so you can scan more at one time, or use the slide-show format to watch them all. If you want to save a photo to your computer, go to the "main" format, right click on the photo you want, then hit "save as". If you want a higher resolution file of a few photos, just send me a PM or email, and I'll send them to you. 

Enjoy! And thanks to all the folks who worked the tournament -- it was great! See ya next year (or somewhere in between)! :teeth:

Beth Luman
[email protected]


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, thank you. You're a real asset to the archery community.

Turns out that Ohio is apparently good ground for the Magera brothers. Gotta brag on "big" brother James besting his PB score by about 50 points with a 1235 fita, including a very strong 650+ short half today. Those boys had better watch out tommorrow or he's going to ruin someone's day  

If he ever settles his technique out, we'll all be trying to beat him. Mental game is second to none.

John.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Review*

Jim, Thanks again for the wrap up. Great to hear the weather has been good and sounds as everyone is shooting great scores. I shot the Trad tourney and want to express my appreciation for all the work you and everyone did. It is a great venue and you guys did a great job. I know its alot of work and cant thank you guys enough for taking your time to make it a great experience. Garrie.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

OR Brackets are up on USA site on Nationals event page. 
Brady vs Butch
Vic vs Jake K
semi's Mens recurve

Women left are Kristen B, Heather k, Jenny & Khatuna

Mel is texting me. I'll update as he lets me know.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Brady v Vic for Gold
Butch v Jake for Bronze

Jenny v Heather for Gold
Khatuna v Kristen for Bronze

Womens matches going on now.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

women results
Gold - Heather
Silver - Jenny
Bronze - Khauna

This s "unofficial" of course. Men up next.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Mens "unofficial" results
Gold-Brady (He's 3 for 3 for US Open since switching to recurve)
Silver - Vic
Bronze - Butch

They all shot well. Hope it continues on to the World Championships coming up.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

azarcherymom said:


> Mens "unofficial" results
> Gold-Brady (He's 3 for 3 for US Open since switching to recurve)
> Silver - Vic
> Bronze - Butch
> ...




```

```
Thakns for your efforts... nice thinking outside of the box... ... and everyones elses also that have been keeping status updates for the rest of us.. !!

:smile:


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

I think Mel will be there for the compound, I'll post results if he is.


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Womens "unofficial" results
Gold - Jamie
Silver - Erika
Bronze - Kendal

Mens shoot in a bit
Jesse Vs Braden
Dave Vs Adam


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

azarcherymom said:


> Womens "unofficial" results
> Gold - Jamie
> Silver - Erika
> Bronze - Kendal
> ...


Jesse and Braden for Gold
Dave and Adam for Bronze


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Gold - Jesse
Silver - Braden
Bronze - Dave


----------



## northpawmom (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey, believe it or not the results are posted on the usarchery web site. Unofficial of course. 
Congratulations to all!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Just came home from the field. Been there since around 9-Steve and Darrell and Brandon Alyward were there even earlier. Also various Paces, McLaughlins, two JOADs staying with the McLaughlins-Josh Kim and another Josh, and Heather of Butler County. Some of the world team were practicing over on the very west (Targets 1-5) of the adult field along with Hall's Coach Theresa Iaconi. 

Lots of wind-it was also 94 degrees on the field. Some of the canopies blew over and that was alot of fun. Got all the target faces removed and sorted-saving a bunch for the practice day next year (rather than using new faces) and some apparently will go to the OTC for the RA's and others to use. The inside of the NAA trailer where we were stacking the faces and other things had to be at least 125 degrees:mg: The World team left around 1 or so-Jen Nichols was last done. Tomorrow Steve, Liz and Darrell plus some "community service" types from the Butler county courts will put the matts and stands on the trailers. 

If you lost an arrow let me know its shaft, spine, nock and vanes. I have a few. I looked another two hours today on the main and t he practice field.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Arrows found at national target ch*

These arrows were found on the field by Jim C. Thanks Jiom for spending 4 hours hunting arrows down!

NANO PRO 450 CARBON EXPRESS SPARKLE BLUE WRAP WITH CLEAR FLEX FLETCH, BRASS PIN AND GREEN PIN NOCK

EASTON ACE INITIALS "JMW" WHITE SPIN WINGS YELLOW PIN KNOCK YOUR ARROW #3

EASTON ACE 1206 G SERIES/620 CAMO WRAP WITH BLAZE ORANGE FLEX FLETCH VANES, ORANGE PIN NOCK

EASTON ACC 3-29 (I THINK...HARD TO READ) WHITE AAE VANES ORAGEN G-NOCK NO INITIAL
ACE 1206 G SERIES/620 INITIALS "BMC" BLACK FLEX FLETCH SHIELD CUT VANES GREEN PIN NOCKS

EASTON NAVIGATOR 540 2 GREEN 1 PURPLE DURAVANES BEITER YELLOW NOCK

EASTON ACE 1206 G SERIES /670 INITIALS AL BLACK SPIN WINGS GREEN G-NOCK

EASTON (WELL SHOT NO LABELING ON IT!) FLO YELLOW KURLY VANES "12 12 12" ON ARROW "UNDER GREEN BEITER NOCK

CARBON EXPRESS MEDALLION-XR 700 2 GREEN 1 RED DURAVANES RUBY PIN NOCK

EASTON ACE 1260 G SERIES/620 BLACK SHIELD CUT VANES GREEN PIN NOCK

IF YOU WOULD LIKE ME TO SEND YOU YOUR ARROW PLEASE PM ME!

THANK YOU!

LIZARD


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Thanks for Nationals*

I was just scolded in a PM by one of my fellow CJOers!
Here are other people to thank besides Steve Cornell and Darrell Pace,
Brandon Alyward, Patrick McLaughlin, Tyler Hoge, Jim Coombe (arrow finder supreme!), Butler County Parks, the Parks Commision, who were there every day, the soccer people who relinquished some of their fields for our benefit...and if there is ANYONE I forgot, you are included in this post! Steve, Darrell and Brandon have been on that field for about 2.5 weeks squaring, measuring, lining, setting up the stands (redoing the angle on the stands that were not set up correctly the first time), putting target mats up on those stands (each weighs about 80-100 pounds, or so it seems!), moving, staking, changing out mats that needed it while the tourney was going on, tearing down the field which should be complete today or tomorrow.
Other People to thank are those Families who came, shot and scored! Without you we wouldn't have had the tournament we did!

LET US NOT FORGET THE JUDGES, AS THEY WERE FORGOTTEN AT THE BANQUET! 

Thank you everyone who made this tournament a success!

Sorry if I forgot anyone, but by this time we are all beyond tired, and I am only human!


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

lizard said:


> These arrows were found on the field by Jim C. Thanks Jiom for spending 4 hours hunting arrows down!
> 
> NANO PRO 450 CARBON EXPRESS SPARKLE BLUE WRAP WITH CLEAR FLEX FLETCH, BRASS PIN AND GREEN PIN NOCK
> 
> ...


That's an awesome nice thing to do. Thanks for posting it (I have never seen that before) and thanks Jim for cleaning up the soccer fields after everyone left.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

lizard said:


> I was just scolded in a PM by one of my fellow CJOers!
> Here are other people to thank besides Steve Cornell and Darrell Pace,
> Brandon Alyward, Patrick McLaughlin, Tyler Hoge, Jim Coombe (arrow finder supreme!), Butler County Parks, the Parks Commision, who were there every day, the soccer people who relinquished some of their fields for our benefit...and if there is ANYONE I forgot, you are included in this post! Steve, Darrell and Brandon have been on that field for about 2.5 weeks squaring, measuring, lining, setting up the stands (redoing the angle on the stands that were not set up correctly the first time), putting target mats up on those stands (each weighs about 80-100 pounds, or so it seems!), moving, staking, changing out mats that needed it while the tourney was going on, tearing down the field which should be complete today or tomorrow.
> Other People to thank are those Families who came, shot and scored! Without you we wouldn't have had the tournament we did!
> ...


Thanks to everyone.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Thanks to Everyone in Ohio*

I just thought I would add my thanks to all the hard work put in by all at the National Target Championships this past week. All the people from Hamilton put their best foot forward and worked the tails off pulling off another great tournament. Special thanks to Darrell Pace, Steve Cornell, and Denise Parker for all the work and thought put into this tournment under somewhat strained conditions, especially after the first day. Thanks to Jim C for all the reporting he was able to put up on a dailey basis as well as Mel Nichols. I also would like to thank the Judging crew and especially Marty Swanson COJ for all their efforts even though they put me to work instead of me watching my daughter shoot. They largely go unnoticed which is the way most would like it. If no one mentions them, then they have done their job well. All the archers were co-operative and understanding of any problems that arose, so cudos to them also. I originally came down to watch my daughter shoot and visit old friends which I have not seen for sometime and it reminded me how much I miss being at these events. Thanks to all who participated in making the 125th National Target Championships another memorable event.

Lance Van Natta


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*thanks for Nationals*



lcv said:


> I just thought I would add my thanks to all the hard work put in by all at the National Target Championships this past week. All the people from Hamilton put their best foot forward and worked the tails off pulling off another great tournament. Special thanks to Darrell Pace, Steve Cornell, and Denise Parker for all the work and thought put into this tournment under somewhat strained conditions, especially after the first day. Thanks to Jim C for all the reporting he was able to put up on a dailey basis as well as Mel Nichols. I also would like to thank the Judging crew and especially Marty Swanson COJ for all their efforts even though they put me to work instead of me watching my daughter shoot. They largely go unnoticed which is the way most would like it. If no one mentions them, then they have done their job well. All the archers were co-operative and understanding of any problems that arose, so cudos to them also. I originally came down to watch my daughter shoot and visit old friends which I have not seen for sometime and it reminded me how much I miss being at these events. Thanks to all who participated in making the 125th National Target Championships another memorable event.
> 
> Lance Van Natta



Thanks Lance! It means a bunch! The entire team worked really hard to present a great tournament!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*FOUND ARROWS and words of thanks!!*



lizard said:


> These arrows were found on the field by Jim C. Thanks Jiom for spending 4 hours hunting arrows down!
> 
> NANO PRO 450 CARBON EXPRESS SPARKLE BLUE WRAP WITH CLEAR FLEX FLETCH, BRASS PIN AND GREEN PIN NOCK
> 
> ...


Didn't mean to use all caps here, but I did for emphasis! So sorry!
:smile:


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

#5 .


----------



## Paul Williams (Jun 18, 2006)

*Congratulations Jake and Heather !!!!*

big congratulations *Jake Kaminski *and *Heather Koehl *!!
great shooting you guys !!


also congratulations to *Brady, Vic, Butch, Jenny, Khatuna,* and *Kristin *on their fita and match play.

and congratulations to *Coach Lee*, both RA archers taking gold in both recurve divisions. that's pretty darn good. actually his team took 50% of the top 4 honors in both divisions. that's pretty darn good too !!!

cheers,
*Paul Williams
"SGT Williams"*


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Congratulations to all!*

Yeah, congrats to Coach Lee and all his JDT kids. Congrats to Matt Zumbo on his placing 2nd in Junior Division!!

There is a young man, from CJO, who shot the Cadet Male Recurve line, named Sean Curtin, who won that division! Yippee for Sean! HE also placed 2nd at JOAD Nationals in Downingtown, PA, behind Matt. He is not on JDT, was asked (after JOAD Nats.) but respectfully declined, due to academic necessity. Sean goes to a highly competitive college prep school, and cannot afford to miss that much time in his studies during the school year. He's a great kid! Heck all the kids we coach are great kids! Some excel in competition! Sean is one of these! Great pressure shooter! You don't have to be a JDT kid to compete at the high levels!

There are many winners at all our National tournaments, CONGRATULATIONS to ALL of them!

I won my division, just by showing up, as I was the only one registered to shoot it. We always tell the kids "Half of winning is showing up. The other half is shooting well."

Congratulations, again, to everyone who competed, and those who medaled!


----------

